# My crazy(cheap) Brother in-law.. Line out converter on a tv?



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

I gotta give him credit he stumped me on this one...

Any reason a nice Sony, entry-level 27" TV without input/outputs at all, except F-connector for cable tv, couldn't use a Line out converter for sound to get RCA's to a receiver?

Sound quality is NOT in the equation. Wants a temp solution to his movie-fix until the tax refund shows up. So he basically wants to amplify the modulated audio. I figure, at best the TV's internal amp will put out, 11-13w.. so I don't see an issue with running a passive LOC to get RCA... Sure beats a $35 coax to RCA adapter that will get used 2 months, when I think, between the 2 of us we have 10 LOC's of various types...

Thoughts?

Rob


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

I think it should be fine, I don't see why it wouldn't work to convert a high level voltage signal for RCA input.


----------

